# Sowmug



## dangerdave (Dec 24, 2011)

After reading about the northern Ohio and Pennsylvania winemakers getting together to share their wines, I thought that us redneck southern Ohio winos should get in on the game. I personally would be very interested in trying some of our other member's wines while getting some genuine feedback on my own. 

I know we have some members in or near southern Ohio besides myself. Is anyone interested? What do you think of the name? 

*S*outhern *O*hio *W*ine*M*aker's *U*nofficial *G*roup!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 24, 2011)

That my friend is too cute. I wish you well in getting a group together. It really is nice to get together a few times a year and meet new members in your area. It also gives you an opportunity to do group buys.


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow! *SOWMUG* dies a quick and painful death. No interest, huh? Bummer. I thought it was a good idea...

Maybe I need to advertise better...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 5, 2012)

kinda like "a pig in a poke".


----------



## Wine-O (Jan 8, 2012)

Boy I wish I live in Southern Ohio, I could pig out on some good wine!! I want to try the same thing here in Northern New Jersey, we have clubs in South Jersey but can't find one here yet. My wife just opened up a winemaking shop and she thought it would be a good place to meet. Best of luck getting it going.
Dave


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 8, 2012)

We currently have one active member. Me! I am assuming all of the cabinet posts, and naming my wife, Johnna, secretary.

Old business: none.

New business: need more members!

Treasurer's report: $0 (fraud suspected, by secretary)

Minutes apporved: yes!

Meeting adjourned.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 8, 2012)

I am looking into starting a American Wine Society branch in NW PA.


----------



## Arne (Jan 15, 2012)

The bright side to this is you only have to share your wine with your secretary. LOL, Arne.


----------

